# Help installing driver for BSNL Modem



## prabhatmohit (Jun 8, 2008)

Hi friends,

I had applied for a BSNL con and just got the modem yesterday along with driver CD. But when I try to install the drivers for it it says:

*Error loading newdev.dll*

and then further:

* U need administrative privilege  to run this application *

I m on Win XP and have only single a/c on my PC which has admin priviledge.
An early response will be appreciated

Thanks!

Modem is C2110 Nokia-Siemens network


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 8, 2008)

you need a driver for BSNL modem?? What model is it?


----------



## clifford (Jun 8, 2008)

i dont think so that u need drivers for it


----------



## prabhatmohit (Jun 8, 2008)

updated 1st post..chk it out


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 8, 2008)

*broadbandforum.in/bsnl-broadband/19125-siemens-c2110-modem-usb-driver-not-being-installed-win-xp/

*broadbandforum.in/bsnl-broadband/22831-usb-driver-c2110-nokia-siemens-modem-testes-working-fine/


----------



## Sathish (Jun 8, 2008)

Which connection you have.. 
Broadband or dialup..

If u have broadband, 

Usually no driver or software required for DATAONE broadband connection..
Your modem already have enough settings.. Just plug and RJ 45 cardto  your system..
Remove IP address of your system... 
now connect browse   the world...


----------



## prabhatmohit (Jun 8, 2008)

@dheeraj None of the 2 links u gave correct my problem as my problem is associated with newdev.dll and these posts don't mention it anywhere.

@Betruger I had applied for Data1 and connected it via usb and it is askin for the drivers


----------



## Sathish (Jun 8, 2008)

Do you have Network Card....?


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 8, 2008)

You can try it. They say the drivers given there work, and they have this method for installing.. Try them, would you?


----------



## prabhatmohit (Jun 8, 2008)

I m not experiencing problem with the given drivers..
As soon as I click for setup, it shows that newdev.dll error msg.

I do have a network card


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 8, 2008)

Got it! 

Here's some background information - newdev.dll is a library consisting of several functions for managing new devices added to the machine. One of its main functions is InstallSelectedDriver() which does what exactly it says. 

The DLL file is located in %windir%\system32. The file in your case is missing or corrupted. So how to solve this? Either you need the Windows CD for this, or you need a copy of newdev.dll from the internet.

If you have the windows cd, put it in the drive, and in the Start->Run box type


```
expand X:\i386\newdev.dl_ %windir%\system32\newdev.dll
```
Where X is your optical drive where the CD is inserted.

If you dont have the CD, go to www.dll-files.com and download the dll file. Put it in your system32 folder.

In both cases, restart the computer, and install it again. This is a problem with your windows, and not with the modem's driver.


----------



## Sathish (Jun 8, 2008)

Hey.. Just do the following.. 

1. Remove IP Address in TCPIP Settings.. (check Automatically assign IP )

2. Connect the modem to ur system with RJ45 cable(Iprovided wiith Modem)  to          Network Card.
2. Restart the computer.
3. The Modem recong. as UnP devices Router. display as icon  in Taskbar
4.From this, you proceed to browse.
No need to install modem driver and extra settings..
5. all are Plug and Play..

after you have done, pl back to me...

remember : Dont trust BSNL Data one driver CD..it does not update regularly. as Airtel or Reliance.
so connect the modem only using RJ45 cable...
Dont change any system file for that..


----------



## hsr (Jun 8, 2008)

Betruger said:


> remember : Dont trust BSNL Data one driver CD..it does not update regularly. as Airtel or Reliance.
> so connect the modem only using RJ45 cable...
> Dont change any system file for that..


+1 also, don't get to start browsing coz i think you need to configure proxy or something like that! i don't know what it is ask pathik or any other experienced dataone user...


----------



## prabhatmohit (Jun 10, 2008)

Ok guys I have figured out. Connecting modem via USB requires drivers so instead i m using it via the LAN card.


----------



## entrana (Jun 12, 2008)

guys mine is showing flashing yellow link and not steady any ideas?


----------

